# Xray showed no puppies



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

I took my dog for an xray today at 45 days and no puppies showed up. The vet said the puppies would show if she was pregnant and diagnosed her with a uterine infection. My question is she has shown all of the signs of pregnancy. Morning sickness, swollen nipples, weight gain, tires easily, no signs of infection. No fever, white blood cells only slightly elevated? Did I take her to early for the xray maybe? Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Trust your vet. It's not too early if you know when she was bred and are sure about day 45. I'm sure someone who is an experienced breeder will see this an hopefully give you more insight. I'd be worried about the elevated white cells, did you antibiotics?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

HOpefully an experienced breeder will see this - If you're sure about day 45, I'd say that the vet is definitely correct. Trust your vet. I'd be worried about the infection, is she on antibiotics now?


----------



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

He did put her on antibiotics yes.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Did he call it a pyometria?
Antibiotics isn't enough if he did. That's life threatening. And if she's not having a discharge and it is a closed infection, that's even more frightening. 

I don't see any skulls or spines, it IS a little early for a good count but they should show up by now even if not well. Seems like (I might be off a few days) 43 days is when they lay down calcium so should be somewhat visible. So your 45 days- is that from ovulation, or is it from breeding? If it's from breeding and you didn't do any progesterone timing on the breeding then it's entirely possible it is earlier than you think it is and since 45 days and 43 days are so close timewise, if you were off a few days, it's possible still that she's pregnant..but a uterine infection the size of what I see there is quite frightening so I would want to know sooner rather than later so you don't risk your girl's life.


----------



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

The days were from mating. And yes that is what he called it. I was really concerned so I took her in for an ultrasound and they found the puppies. I am so relieved that there is no infection. Problem now is he gave her Alizin for fear of infection so now we fight to save the babies ? she only received one shot and we have put her on oral progesterone. Has anyone ever had this happen before? I am beyond destroyed.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I've used progesterone- don't fail to wean her off it when she is getting close to due date. And don't count her at 45 days right now, either- she can't be even 43 if we go by the lack of skeletons visible on the radiograph. 
The bigger problem is the Alizin- which is basically a mismate shot unless I'm thinking of the wrong drug. had to visit Dr google---- https://uk.virbac.com/home/products/reproduction/main/reproduction/alizin.html so it is what I was thinking it was. .. good that she's on progesterone it looks like. This is not an antibiotic, did he tell you it was?


----------



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

No he just told me it was to clear the infection. I googled it. Then I took her to a different vet.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You might have to do some serious research if you can save this pregnancy- the fetuses might have sex organ problems or any number of things that are dependent on hormone balance to develop properly.


----------



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

I know ? already on it with the new vet I took her to. And that's what they said to do. Good thing is she didn't get the second half of the dose. Sad thing is her regular vet has always been really good and is well respected in the community.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

In his defense, that DOES look like a pyometria, BUT he shouldn't have taken your word for what day she's on. She's obviously not as pregnant as you thought ... I'm sorry, I do want you to let us know...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

If you don't have a Reproductive vet, I would try to find one now. They might be helpful going forward; if there's trouble with whelping or questions about puppies after they've been born. A lot of regular vets just don't have the training or experience.


----------



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

I will definitely keep you posted. Going to pick up her progesterone now. The pharmacy had to order it. Got my fingers crossed the little ones make it ???


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I read this the first day you posted it before anyone else replied. Thought, it might not be exactly 45 days if it's from mating not ovulation and anyway 45 days can be too early to see skeletons. The bitch LOOKS PREGNANT. And what kind of antibiotics did the vet give, that can not possibly hurt fetal puppies???
The original vet is quite simply a reckless idiot. I hope everything works out right.


----------



## Patty Campos-martinez (Aug 31, 2018)

Great news so far. Took her to my new vet and 7 puppies showed up on the x ray. All have heartbeats on the ultrasound, so far the progesterone is working. I take her back next Monday for another check. According to measurements from the ultrasound today she is roughly 45 days. Hoping and praying it keeps working. And I agree my old vet definitely does not seem to know what the heck is doing ? just glad I second guessed him.


----------



## AngelSoul (11 mo ago)

I have a similar situation to yours and reading your post is helping. Hopefully I can get an ultrasound of my dog tomorrow because I was convinced she was having a normal pregnancy but puppies did not show up on the x-ray Friday and instead the vet is concerned about pyo. she wanted to operate and spay her on Friday but didn’t want to leave her unattended since they are closed over the weekend. She gave her an antibiotic shot and sent us home on antibiotics until Monday. We were thinking she would be 50 days but that is from mating…Didn’t do progesterone levels so I don’t know exactly how far along she would be if pregnant but she’s large and swollen nipples and developed mammary glands and we even think we feel puppies kicking but they just didn’t show up on x-ray…


----------

